# New England BBQ Society



## breakingbbq (Aug 13, 2014)

So, I am going to be in a competition judged by NEBS certified judges.  Anyone know what flavor profile they like?  Any tips for these judges?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## hambone1950 (Aug 13, 2014)

No idea what they like. I wish I WAS a judge ! Good luck , what are you cooking?


----------



## breakingbbq (Aug 14, 2014)

We will be cooking brisket, beef ribs, chicken & chili.

Here was one of our test cooks (yes I know I am with the grain...it was a 15lb brisket and it took a few slices to see where the grain went)













312.jpg



__ breakingbbq
__ Aug 14, 2014


















316.jpg



__ breakingbbq
__ Aug 14, 2014


----------



## hambone1950 (Aug 14, 2014)

Looks nice. :drool


----------

